# Hand Feeding Formula



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

I'm new here, so I just wanted to say hi...

So, yet again I'm faced with hand feeding some squabs. Thing is, it's going to be a bit difficult as they haven't even hatched yet. The last squab I raised made it very far in life. He was on antibiotics, though, because of a small case of aspiration pneumonia that I believe he picked up early in life. The antibiotics killed off all of his natural antibiotics, believe it or not, and he got a serious fungal infection and died before we could even give him his medicine.

And now I'm very discouraged from even raising these squabs, even though I have been very successful with hand feeding before. I want to do it as perfectly as possible, so of course I decided to sign up with a place that's as knowledgeable as you. I've read many touching topics, with touching replies and sympathy... And now I'm going to need an almost step-by-step guide to raising these babies. I do not want to lose them if I don't have to.


So almost all babies hatch out healthy. I want to know how soon after birth I should feed them. I usually feed babies soon after birth (within 30-60 minutes) because their crops are empty. I've thought about it for a while, and realized that the most important things newborn squabs need are some of the elements in natural yogurt (digestive bacteria or something along those lines) and hydration. But they do need a lot of protein because we all know that pigeon milk is mostly made up of protein.
So, ideally, when should I feed them first? What should the first feeding consist of? I have bags and containers of Kaytee Exact, because I use it on my baby parrots and on any song birds I may be faced with, but is it really good for baby pigeons? I've read that many people rely on it and only it when raising squabs, but I want _your_ opinion.
If kaytee exact is not the best, what is, and where can I find it?
If I need to add anything to Kaytee, what should I add?

I usually feed babies once their crops empty, which during the first 24 hours, is usually every 1.5-2 hours. Also, should I ideally be feeding them during the night? (I'm up almost all night anyway). I've heard different things from different sources. I've heard that babies of all types are not naturally fed during the night, and actually require this time for their crops to fully empty. Is this true? Or should I be feeding them all night long?

Which feeding techniques are best? I have accidently given a baby aspiration pneumonia, ending their life quickly, when using the end of an eyedropper, so now I simply stick a tiny 1 cc syringe down their throats and almost into their crops to give them food, but I'm so concerned that I may harm their throats, mouths or crops. Which feeding techniques are safest? I will go with anything.

That's about all I need to know. I just want to do this thing right for these babies. I keep my baby birds at these temperatures:

Squabs: 85-90 degrees after birth
Parrots: 85-92 degrees after birth
Song birds: 90-95 degrees after birth

Then, of course, the temperatures go down as they grow up...

Thank you and sorry for all of the questions!


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

HI!!!
Welcome to this wonderful site. 
Belive me without this site, my spoil pigeon wouldn't be here .
I think you will do just fine. 
I remember feeding my pigeon after 1 1/2 after birth and the same kind of formula (Kaytee Exact) mix with water, about one spoon of the formula (warm water) and make the consistent not to hard mostly watery 1 cc with a syrining opposite site of his peak.( I hope you understand my bad English) 
I fed him during the night also for around 1 1/2 week and then until 10 pm and the again until 6 am .

Don't worry everything will be fine , you know a lot  more than I knew before , still learnig jijiji!


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

karla said:


> HI!!!
> Welcome to this wonderful site.
> Belive me without this site, my spoil pigeon wouldn't be here .
> I think you will do just fine.
> ...


Thank you! Yeah, on the back of the bag, it says from hatch to day 2 or something like that, it's 6 or 7 parts water and only 1 part kaytee exact. Pigeon milk contains about 70% water, so I think 7% is probably best at that point... Yes, I understand what you're saying, but I didn't understand what you meant by the opposite side of the beak... Which side do I put it on?


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

You mention having to feed all of these squabs, *where* are the parents of these babies?  

Cindy


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Welcome Vasp,

I've never had to handraise any babies, so I can't offer you personal opinion or experience.

As far as the formula goes, many of our members have used the Kaytee Exact with excellent results, some other members have used and liked a brand I believe is called Hagens...still another member of ours (Phil-Pdpbison) who has a lot of experience with babies likes to make his own "soup" and I'm sure he'll provide you w/ the recipe if you're interested.

On the opening page here, you will find a "Resource" section of the forum...if you click on it, you will find many threads that may help answer your questions....a few that you should check out in particular are:

"Various Methods to Feed Young Squabs"
"Hand feeding baby pigeons from day one"
"MacMilk - Crop Milk Substitute"
"Pictures Of Tube Feeding"

I'm sure other members who have actual experience in caring for babies will be along to give you good advice, but while you're waiting, these threads may prove helpful to you.

Incidentally, I'm sure you know this, but just in case....if the parents are able to care for these babies, it is best to let them do it....they usually do a better job than we do! Of course, for various reasons, some parents don't do a good job, so it's helpful to know what to do in case you have to step in.

Good luck,
Linda


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Where is your general location? Perhaps we have a rehabber nearby that can help you.

Cindy


----------



## karla (Jul 8, 2006)

I send you a website so you can see what I am trying to say  
www.cockatielcottage.net/month/Breeding/feeding2.jpg

bye


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

The parents are dead. I have hand raised before, but I just had a bad experience, so I was just nervous, I guess.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

This link should give you the information that you need:

http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/Recipes/handfeedinghelp.htm

Cynthia


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Vasp said:


> *And now I'm very discouraged from even raising these squabs*, even though I have been very successful with hand feeding before. I want to do it as perfectly as possible, so of course I decided to sign up with a place that's as knowledgeable as you. I've read many touching topics, with touching replies and sympathy... And *now I'm going to need an almost step-by-step guide to raising these babies*. I do not want to lose them if I don't have to.


These are the exact reasons I asked if we could get your general location in hopes that one of our rehabbers might be in you area who can offer 'hands on' assistance.

Cindy


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Yeah, I requested help from my avian vet... She said that I have done, each time I hand reared, all I could do. She said if I need help, she'll be there.


----------

